
Elixir plugin for SublimeText 3 providing code completion and linting - jonbaer
https://github.com/vishnevskiy/ElixirSublime
======
skrebbel
There's a typo in your readme: You ask people to install SublimeLinter3, but
the package is actually called "SublimeLinter" in package control.

------
skrebbel
Btw, if anyone tries to use it on Windows like I did: It _almost_ works there,
I submitted a pull request that fixes it. Writing this here so Windows devs
reading this on HN don't dismiss this plugin over a few little issues.

------
rubyn00bie
I was looking for something like this not but a week ago! The previous ST 2
plugins for elixir don't seem to work well (or at all).

~~~
chao-
I was in the exact same situation at the exact same time. Glad to hear I
wasn't the only one who was a little confused at the under-functionality
(possibly just outdated?) of the current Elixir syntax package.

------
RobertKerans
Ah, fantastic (hopefully), was just looking for something that improved on the
current package. As long as it stops autocompleting `do` to a docstring I'll
be happy.

~~~
josevalim
Just for curiosity, what is the "current package" you refer to? If it is
something in the official one ([https://github.com/elixir-lang/elixir-
tmbundle](https://github.com/elixir-lang/elixir-tmbundle)) please open up a
bug report! :D

~~~
RobertKerans
:) I will do that when I get back to playing around with Elixir next week;
this is little lax but I _think_ I just installed the two available elixir
packages, one of which was the textmate bundle, so I'll have an investigate.
I'd ended up avoiding doing anything about it by saving a snippet.

BTW, thank you for creating Elixir. It came at just about the right time for
me, looking for an approachable FP language, and I started investigating it at
just point it was stabilising at v1. I've been learning it for about a month
or so, and the ease at which I've picked the concepts up I've found
extraordinary. You've put together an extremely approachable, functional
language with ace documentation, and the tooling is great so far, and
improving spectacularly quickly, cheers :)

------
pantalaimon
And here I was hoping for an alternative to sublime clang which only seems to
work in ST2 :(

------
rvirding
The heading does actually say for which language this is: elixir.

------
forrestthewoods
I can't tell what languages this is supposed to support?

~~~
Vishnevskiy
This is for Elixir.

[http://elixir-lang.org/](http://elixir-lang.org/)

------
aroman
Does this support JavaScript as well?

~~~
aroman
wow, derp! the screenshot looked like Ruby to me; I assumed "Elixir" was the
name of some code-intelligence plugin. Finally, well-deserved down votes, I
suppose.

~~~
babby
No, I got excited as well for a JS intellisense plugin from the title too.

